# Lake District - Where shall I go?



## mod (Mar 22, 2010)

What are your fav parts of The Lake District to visit? 

Me and the missus thinking about going for Easter weekend. 

I've been to Windermere, Kendal and Coniston before (long time ago) but fancy somewhere different. 

Any tips would be really appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there a lake called buttermere ? I think so..


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

Ask Edie


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2010)

The area around Ullswater is quite nice, plus it's not too far from Keswick or Ambleside if you want somewhere a bit bigger.


----------



## mod (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice one thanks


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 23, 2010)

The Duddon valley is gorgeous, and at times almost other-wordly in its beauty. It's good for a lazy afternoon's amble, or even a scramble up Harter Fell if you have the energy! 

A lower part of the valley, near the village of Seathwaite-







the foot of Harter Fell-


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2010)

Pooley Bridge!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=316387


----------



## Northern Uproar (Apr 7, 2010)

A pretty much  unknown place slightly off the beaten track near Coniston is lovely and my favourite place. It's called Tarn Hows.  Nice little place for a stroll 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarn_Hows

http://images.google.co.uk/images?h...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBkQsAQwAw

and then get in a car and go over hard knotts pass - one of the steepest windy roads EVER. Great views and much fun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardknott_Pass

Have a good one


----------



## Northern Uproar (Apr 7, 2010)

I have just re read the thread and have realised you will have been and gone by now wah! 

Hope it was a good trip


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 6, 2014)

Moar recommendations please! We land there later today, haven't been in 15 years. Staying in Troutback, but have car so anywhere you like. We'll be doing a bunch of touristy places including Scafell of course, but I'm hoping for some hidden gems like the Tarn Hows and Duddon valley above.

We have a whole week, I'm very excited cos I love the Lakes.

Ta!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 6, 2014)

Although Tarn Hows doesnt look to be "pretty much unknown" at all!


----------



## chilango (Sep 6, 2014)

Langdale (and the Langdale Pikes).


----------



## chilango (Sep 6, 2014)

Best cafe - Baldrey's in Grasmere

Best pub - the Old Dungeon Ghyll in Langdale


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 6, 2014)

Now we're talking - the places I'd forgotten! Nice one chilango


----------



## chilango (Sep 6, 2014)

...also:

I really like the bar at the Hawkshead Brewery in Staveley.

Food shopping in Windermere (Booth's Supermarket plus there's a couple of good butchers for Pies and sausages),


----------



## chilango (Sep 6, 2014)

Parking is an expensive hell though.

There is a National Trust car park in Langdale if you happen to be a member.

Just outside Grasmere there is a lay-by with free parking - if you get there early.

Otherwise consider getting a week long bus pass (singles and returns are stupidly expensive).

Scafell Pike (by the "easy" route) is a long (90minutes?) drive from Troutbeck. For hills head into either Langdale or up above Ambleside/Grasmere (Fairfield, helm Crag etc). easier walks in the White moss, Grasmere, rydal area.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 6, 2014)

If you are interested in old technology, mining and muck-shifting, I believe the Threkeld Museum (Mine, Railway and excavators) is still open at this time of the year. Also various other places in the form of indoor attractions - in case the weather plays up - as well as the Ravenglass & Eskdale Railway.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 6, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Although Tarn Hows doesnt look to be "pretty much unknown" at all!


Used to be a classic honeypot case study at GCSE geography iirc 

I haven't been for years but want to get up there at some point if I can. Top of my list will be:

- Cats bells - walk south of Kewswick next to Derwent Water

- High Street from Mardale next to Haweswater Reservoir - possible golden eagle(s)

- driving Wrynose and Hardknott

- the Coniston fells - I've been up some but I'd like to explore that area a lot more


----------



## kebabking (Sep 6, 2014)

if you want a bit of peace and quiet head for the far eastern fells - Shap, Hawsewater etc.. the Yorkshire dales and north pennines aren't far, its a softer landscape than the central areas around langdale etc.. (which are incredibly, utterly exquisite..), but it gets nothing like the number of tourists.

shap is nothing to write home about, but it has a supurb hotel/pub - the greyhound - otherwise i'd suggest Penrith as a good place to stay, less crowded and less twee than Ambleside etc.., but a bustling, 'real' though attractive town with lots of accomodation, from B&B's to the George Hotel to Travelodge...

easter in the lakes can still be winter. snow on the fells would be normal, snow in Penrith would be unusual but not unknown.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> - driving Wrynose and Hardknott


This. It shouldn't bee too busy at this time of year. It's also a good way to get over to the coast at Ravensglass too.

There's also Castlerigg stone circle not too far from Troutbeck. That can get a bit busy, so there's also Long Meg (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Meg_and_Her_Daughters) on the other side of Penrith which could be combined with a drive over Hartside pass up to Alston and the north Pennines.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheers all. Did a nice walk nr Castlerigg today, caught the last bit of sun up at the Kirkstone pub after, going to do Bowfell tomorrow as it pwns the Langdales IIRC  but many thanks for all the memory jogs, really appreciate it!

Sorry for the slow reply, been busy


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2014)

chilango said:


> ...also:
> 
> I really like the bar at the Hawkshead Brewery in Staveley.
> 
> Food shopping in Windermere (Booth's Supermarket plus there's a couple of good butchers for Pies and sausages),



Spent £75 in Booths   I thought she said 45. Christ!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 9, 2014)

kebabking said:


> if you want a bit of peace and quiet head for the far eastern fells - Shap, Hawsewater etc.. the Yorkshire dales and north pennines aren't far, its a softer landscape than the central areas around langdale etc.. (which are incredibly, utterly exquisite..), but it gets nothing like the number of tourists.
> 
> shap is nothing to write home about, but it has a supurb hotel/pub - the greyhound - otherwise i'd suggest Penrith as a good place to stay, less crowded and less twee than Ambleside etc.., but a bustling, 'real' though attractive town with lots of accomodation, from B&B's to the George Hotel to Travelodge...
> 
> easter in the lakes can still be winter. snow on the fells would be normal, snow in Penrith would be unusual but not unknown.


I spent the night in Shap once after getting suck in the snow in my car. It was as you say nothing to write home about but I was glad for it that night


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 9, 2014)

Ravenstonedale and Ravenglass are both lovely (and the first has a brilliant pub)


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, thanks for all the Langdale reminders, can't believe that I had forgotten how jaw droppingly beautiful it all is. Started out at the Old Dungeon Ghyll and walked for 6 hours ... my calves are paying for it now mind! The last 30 minutes were fucking agony TBH, was glad of a pint at the Hikers bar - was last in there 30 years ago, no change at all!

All worth it for the view though, this looking east/south ish to Windermere. Top of the world ma!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2014)

And from down in the dale (everybody sing now, "The hills are alive ... )


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2014)

And from not even half way up. That solid line down there is a six foot high drystone wall.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 9, 2014)

Have only been once and I stayed in a house with my brothers in Hawkshead. Lovely little village and understanding landlords who don't mind 3 burly blokes with London accents getting rather merry and harassing (in the nicest possible way) the locals


----------



## chilango (Sep 9, 2014)

fucthest8 where did you walk in Langdale? I love going up Pavey Ark and Harrison Stickle. Did it in full on Winter conditions once, an awesome day.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 9, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Ravenstonedale and Ravenglass are both lovely (and the first has a brilliant pub)



The Ratty Arms in Ravenglass can be a lovely pub with good food - but it does have very rare "off" days.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2014)

chilango said:


> fucthest8 where did you walk in Langdale? I love going up Pavey Ark and Harrison Stickle. Did it in full on Winter conditions once, an awesome day.



Up the Band to Bow Fell, then down to Angle tarn and all the way back down to the valley. 

I did Pavey Ark once a very long time ago, sorry to say I remember nothing of it!


----------

